# Best Baby Wipes (for cleaning cages and just-in-case baths)



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

I wasn't sure if this should go in rat homes or rat health so I popped it in here. It can be moved to the appropriate spot if needed!

So, I could seem to find anything about specific brands of Baby Wipes that people prefer. I have seen some say they use dollar store wipes but I am leery of that since I worry about chemicals.

I'm in the USA, though if it's an international brand, that's fine too!

Any advice would be welcome. I don't really care for children so baby wipes aren't something I've interacted with... ever. Ahaha. 



I'd also really prefer ones that don't.... smell like baby. Unscented ones still seem to have a baby powder smell to them so really truly unscented ones would be a blessing.


I was looking at Huggies Natural Care Baby Wipes since I can buy them in bulk.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd usually just grab the scent free/sensitive ones.

I think prob one of the best choices would be the Honest company ones. Those huggies look fine too.


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

I had not heard of Honest before! I'll check them out - thanks!


----------



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

I use baby wipes that say they have disinfectant properties for cage cleaning, and I use make-up wipes on my rats since they usually have de-greasers safe for our faces, so in theory they should be safe on rats. They make wonderful tail wipes for when things get a little grimy. I've never had any issues.


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

I use pet wipes that I find at stores like Marshalls, Ross, TJ Maxx, in the pet section. They always have a bunch of them! So if one of them falls in some yogurt, I'll grab one of those, haha. They're branded for cats/dogs but they're just as safe.


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

You can make your own out of vinegar too! https://www.beardeddragon.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=178844 (only for cages, probably wouldn't wipe rats with this) (don't use while the rats are in their cage and wait for smell to go away to reapply rats)


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

I'm laughing at "reapply rats"Thanks for all the tips. I'm going to see if some of those pet wipes can be bought in bulk. Being a college grad student suuuuuucks. But the more I can save on buying bulk the more I can make sure my emergency fund grows too.


----------

